# Solid Guide Rods



## colemanpaiva (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone have any insight to changing out the plastic guide rod on my SD9 for a solid metal one? I have been poking around and discovered some people changing out the plastic ones for metal ones in different models/brands of handguns. Is this something that CAN be done? If so SHOULD it be something to consider? I know it adds a little weight to the front of the gun and is another cost to the gun, but both should be minimal. Thoughts, opinions, suggestions?

Thanks,
CP


----------



## uncledanny (Nov 21, 2012)

I replaced my SD9 plastic guide rod and recoild spring. The metal rods are available for the SIGMA and are interchangeable. I got mine at Wolff Wolff Gunsprings - Firearm Springs for Semi-Auto Pistols, Revolvers, Rifles, & Shotguns Stock number 53618, S&W SIGMA Recoil guide & Std. Spring 18LB. for $29.95 and $6.65 shipping.
It made a lot of difference inmy gun.

Uncle Danny
[email protected]


----------



## SHOOTER96 (Dec 23, 2012)

Check out the guys at Stainless Steel Guide Rods - Sig Glock Beretta SSGuideRods I pick one up for my 96. I got it quick . I changed out the stock plastic guide rod with the one I got from Stainless steel guide rods and it was like night and day. I went back to get one for my P226.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

if you want to do so BUT the rod guild is just that; it gets no wear and the steel ones add ounces to the weight of the gun and when your carrying you are looking to shed the weight not add to it


----------

